# Hitting The Road



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Leaving friday morning for 17 days and 9 states. Will be making a loop thru Fl, Ga, Al, Miss, Tenn, ARK, Okl, Tx, La. Wife cant take 2 weeks so she is getting with her sister to go shopping in Highland NC. Says I get the qualty time with the son and daughter. Will get to see lots of family that I havent in 3 years. Kids have grown so much , I dont think My parents can pick them out of a lineup. First week is planned out. Get to spend part of trip at Joplin campground at lake ouachita. Will be camping at my parents farm backed under a pecan tree. Second week we have no plans at all and just wing it. Some of the best trips we have had were on the road with plenty of time and no plans. This is going to be the longest 4 day work week Ive ever had .


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sounds great......

Have fun with the kids, they grow very fast.

Think of us slugs that have to work!!!

Take care and be safe.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a good plan
Have a great time and have a safe trip.
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

76 Cougar,

Have a great time. Quality time with the kids is priceless.

I've never taken two weeks off at a time but my wife and I are thinking of doing so next year, maybe around Rally Time!

Mark


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Back after 2330 miles and 8 states. Even with 2 weeks we still didnt make Oklahoma. First nite at my cousins house we ran cord to his garage. With all the lights on the breaker tripped-1st power lost on ac. After reset child kicks cord-2nd power lost on ac. Just when I start thinking about not wanting a 3rd time my cousin cant shut the door to garage so he unplugs cord to put it under rollup door-3rd power lost on ac. No ac 1st nite. Called rv repair shops next morning but all repairmen are off for holiday weekend, then cousin asks me about the handy site for outbackers and I could have kicked myself for not thinking of it. I found the topic on ac reset and 5 min later I had ac again. THANK YOU OUTBACKERS Rest of trip went perfect, out of 10 the 21rs was a 9.999. No flats and averaged 8.9mpg with my 5.4 expedition.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Glad you got it all figured out. This website is packed full of tips, advice, and info!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi 76Cougar:

What all campgrounds did you visit on your trips? We're always up for a CG review and advice. Wish we were taking a 2week trip but guess we'll have to take the 1-weekers and long weekends instead.

Love camping.









C-


----------

